
The Biggest Mistakes You Can Make When Choosing a LinkedIn Photo - fezz
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-worst-linkedin-photos-you-can-have-2012-7
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
If someone's going to think worse of me for having my dog in my linkedin
picture, I don't want anything to do with them.

